# Scan today at 36 weeks - registrar says meconium in waters



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

My waters haven't broken, but registrar said that she could see what she thought was meconium in the amniotic fluid.  She said it was nothing to worry about (I had a half hour trace which was perfect before the scan) but I'm really worried about it now.  I always thought pre-birth meconium was a bad thing?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Was this on a scan?  I've not heard that being seen on a scan before, but maybe your unit has a very high tech machine.  Occasionally there can be old meconium, from a while ago, and if the baby is ok, that isn't a problem, it's more if it's fresh that it's more concerning,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply!  No, it wasn't a hi-tech machine, just one of those little ones they wheel to your bed.  I got scanned because they couldn't figure out position of baby.

There were a few tiny little white flecks in the amniotic fluid, which the registrar said were meconium but nothing to worry about - which of course made me worry! No way to tell I guess how new/old the meconium was.

I am so blinking worried and all my hubby says is that we need to trust the doctors.  Hmm.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the fact that your baby was ok on the monitoring shows that theeconium
wasn't caused by any stress that your baby couldn't cope with, so whatever that episode was, has been and gone now, it's
more the cause of the
meconium that we are concerned about, rather than the actual
meconium,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Emily - because they did the scan after the monitoring, I was worried that it was the scan that had caused the meconium if you know what I mean - it's a never-ending worry!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know, I was the same, then you wonder if worrying about it caused it, and then worrying about worrying about it etc etc, you aren't alone!!


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I hear the worry doesn't stop once they are born either! 
So I guess monitoring and then maybe a scan half an hour or so later - there's no way that would be enough time for the baby to pass the meconium as a result of the scan.  I know I should trust the registrar but the NHS have misdiagnosed me before so I'm always dubious!  Movements are fine today, so I guess baby is ok.


----------

